# Feeding cattle/feeder questions



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so I put another 4x5 bale in the RL Haysaver for my neighbor today at his request. The feeder still had about a 1' diameter core in the bottom. Trough is packed with "waste" hay. The animals were CHOWING on the core and to my disbelief, the hay in the trough. My neighbor is skitterish and doesn't want the animals to go hungry. 
In an effort to conserve hay, I thought "why not let them eat the trough down"?

So what's best, let them eat the trough of waste hay down (couldn't be too much waste or they wouldn't eat it) OR get them a new bale and not allow them to eat the trough down some?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sharp looking tractor. What is he doing with the cattle? What are they eating besides hay?

In this case I would say the customer is right. Even if he is wrong. If you suggested it and he said feed then feed. I think they would be fine eating until almost all hay is gone though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They will let you know if they are getting hungry.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was thinking I could reduce the amount I'd have to clean up in the trough, but only if they wouldn't get sick or anything like that.

He is breeding them. They are artificially inseminated, then he fattens the calf if its a bull for slaughter, or keeps it if its a cow to breed. 
They eat a bowlfull of mixed bagged feed at 7 AM, then eat my hay (mostly orchard grass and reeds canary) during the day. 
Thanks on tractor compliment.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That's not going to make them sick. They will be fine.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking bale as well.

When to add another bale is up to who is feeding. If they had enough to make it until the next feeding then they should be fine. The last hay in the feeder or trough is not going to hurt them. Sometimes the last hay from a bale will show what ever weeds were in the bale. It was picked through for a reason. That does not look like an issue with the hay you made. It is a good time to see what was left. It will give you an idea on the percentage of weeds. We have mentioned this before, you may be selling some cow hay as mushroom hay.

If it is in the feeder and off the ground then it should still be good.

Adding another roll will make the owner sleep better at night. Did not see his footprints in the snow so he is probably checking the hay level from his back deck. Add the roll and everyone is happy.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When was the last time you moved feeder or cleaned around it?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Also refresh my memory: two dexters and a mule eating there?


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

How often are they going through a bale? I just switched to a Belhen country haysmart, another suspended bale feeder. Anyway, I've noticed the through still gets cleaned out even after I drop a new bale in. The old ring whatever was left was just compacted and lost. But mine are eating a 4x4 every other day. If he's paying for the hay, I'd say its his call.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh and cows don't get sick from eating hay. Unless they are starving they will leave anything questionable, but making them wait a bit long between the good stuff evens out finickiness.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

In this kind of weather I would keep good quality hay in front of them at all times. Snow covered ground, cold, wet. Did it rain there this morning? They need energy to keep warm. Would that amount make it through the night? I just don't like to see them work for it in this kind of weather. Good weather, hell yea, make them clean it up.

Looking at the wear around that feeder, there must only be a few animals on it. From about where your tractor sits, I would start going into sidewall deep mud. Supposed to be 20 here in morning. That's when I'll feed.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I try to keep hay in the feeders all the time . Especially with the winter we've had . All the cold and snow they are burning a lot off to stay warm and if they are bred their growing a calf to boot .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have the opposite problem I have. You think this guy is feeding too much and too much waste. I feed for a guy every weekend and I think he does not feed enough. But I do what he wants. 9 bales a week I feed for him. If his cows were going hungry there would be nothing left of the hay anywhere.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Before I put the bale in, I noticed the Dexters and the donkeys were CHOWING on the trough and thought I oughta let them go a while and reduce my cleanup, but as someone said above, it's the owners call. I just feel like the less waste that shows, the better I look for suggesting he buys the J&L feeder I told him to buy.
He's already ecstatic about it, but you can never stop trying to tell a customer what great ideas and decisions they make 

Dead Moose, 3 dexters and 2 donks, 
One of the Dexters is carrying a baby dexter.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Another thought- if the hay bale was stored on the ground outside or in the hay barn, the bottom of the bale will be moldy. If the cows are leaving this much in the round bale feeder because of mold, then certainly feed them another bale. If not moldy, I would force them to clean up the hay in the feeder, but as mentioned by others, you have to do what the boss wants.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am convinced you are selling some good hay to the mushroom guys. Not much waste there. It doesn't look like they are pulling any out for bedding.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Zero to very little mold.
Tim, 
Thanks for the compliment. I thought it was nice hay, too. 
The house in the back round is his sons house.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jd- your lowest quality hay is better than most peoples mid to upper grade. Nice job.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seen a study some where, if your feeding daily for example, they only need feed in front of them 70% of the day and it won't effect weight gain.

Do what the owner wants, if they were mine I'd make em clean up as much as possible unless the weather was absolutely horrid. Here I'd make em wait, not snowing, and temps are supposed to be in the 20's, compared to a few weeks ago it's warm out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Seen a study some where, if your feeding daily for example, they only need feed in front of them 70% of the day and it won't effect weight gain.
> 
> Do what the owner wants, if they were mine I'd make em clean up as much as possible unless the weather was absolutely horrid. Here I'd make em wait, not snowing, and temps are supposed to be in the 20's, compared to a few weeks ago it's warm out.


We ain't had nothing but horrid weather for a full month. Maybe longer. 
That's why I said screw it and put in a new bale. Didnt want them to struggle for food.

Thanks for compliments on the hay. I'd sell less as mushroom if I had more indoor storage. 
It's a tough problem. Outside of pallets and tarps in a field, I'm out of answers. Still searching for storage.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hay producers shouldn't knock weather that causes critters to eat more hay. lol


----------

